# Crate training????



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you giving into her when she starts whining? I know its hard but you need to teach her that even though shes crying she has to stay in there. Try to tolerate it for a couple nights. Eventually it will stop! Start feeding her in her crate, and put a blanket over it so its more like a den ...anymore suggestions?


----------



## Drizaya (Jan 27, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> Are you giving into her when she starts whining? I know its hard but you need to teach her that even though shes crying she has to stay in there. Try to tolerate it for a couple nights. Eventually it will stop! Start feeding her in her crate, and put a blanket over it so its more like a den ...anymore suggestions?


No...definitely not giving in....but two hours straight!? oi vey! she had her first accident in there today after playing hard...which is shocking...it's the first time total bummer....feeding her in there? like treats? or leave her food bowl and water in there?


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

why not take her downstairs with you? She is still young and lonely.
During the day, put her in the crate for brief moments. You can also feed her in there ( breakfast and dinner). I wouldnt leave water in there for her. During the day, get a yummy treat, throw it in the crate and praise her when she gets in....just dont lock the door.
Put her in the crate and have it in a place where she can watch whats going on.
Take her water away about 2 hours before you go to bed. make sure she goes potty, put her in the crate, tell her good night, love you etc.
Let her cry unless you know she has to go potty.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Below is a link to some excellent articles including crate training and housebreaking. 
http://www.dogtrainingbasics.com/articles.htm

Some quick suggestions. Don't give water after 7 or 8 PM. May help with making it further through the night. Some of the most repeated times for a pup to pee are after playing, after waking and after getting out of their crate. 
As you noted she is only 8 weeks. Her bladder is very tiny and will need frequent emptying. As she gets older and bigger so will her bladder and she will be able to go longer between pees. It does get better. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Drizaya said:


> No...definitely not giving in....but two hours straight!? oi vey! she had her first accident in there today after playing hard...which is shocking...it's the first time total bummer....feeding her in there? like treats? or leave her food bowl and water in there?


A couple questions: you said she had an accident in her crate "after playing hard." Did you let her out to relieve herself after playing? Once she woke up (I'm assuming she napped in her crate) did she try to get your attention? Soon enough you will learn the difference between her crying for attention and crying because she has to go. Take it as a learning experience... you're still getting used to eachother.

Second question: Giving treats in the crate is a good idea, but so is giving her food at meal times. I gather from your response that you may be free feeding. Personally, I don't but I don't have any argument against it... except maybe this... at such a young age, you want to do everything possible to get your pup on a regular schedule to minimize accidents in the house and be successful with housetraining. Just something to think about.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I mean, when you feed her, feed her in her crate so she sees it as a place thats "not-so-bad". AmbikaGR mentions not to feed after 7 or 8. This is also a good idea.


----------



## Drizaya (Jan 27, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> A couple questions: you said she had an accident in her crate "after playing hard." Did you let her out to relieve herself after playing? Once she woke up (I'm assuming she napped in her crate) did she try to get your attention? Soon enough you will learn the difference between her crying for attention and crying because she has to go. Take it as a learning experience... you're still getting used to eachother.
> 
> Second question: Giving treats in the crate is a good idea, but so is giving her food at meal times. I gather from your response that you may be free feeding. Personally, I don't but I don't have any argument against it... except maybe this... at such a young age, you want to do everything possible to get your pup on a regular schedule to minimize accidents in the house and be successful with housetraining. Just something to think about.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


yeah, she went potty after playing hard...then we crated her to make dinner...

her crate is in a room that is upstairs near the kitchen and the upstairs bathroom...so when we put her in, we cover the crate, and close the door.

i'm starting to think it's not such a good idea...everything and everyone's advice has said it should be near household activity...but the husband doesn't want her whining closer to our bedroom downstairs.

and yes...we are free feeding...i shall put a stop to that tonight...two meals a day...morning and night...try and feed her in the crate....

i just don't know....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's been my experience that a dog is more likely to settle in the crate if his or her people are nearby. Seems to decrease the seperation anxiety, and with such a small pup keep in mind that she's not used to being alone... she's always had her littermates around. This isn't to say that you won't have a few nights of crying, but I think she'll come around a lot quicker if she's not completely isolated from you. Added bonus, in a case like this afternoon, you'll be able to hear that she's woken up from her nap and needs to be let out to pee.

You said she's 8 weeks old right? I would suggest 3 meals a day at this point if that is possible with your work/school schedule. As someone mentioned earlier about her bladder being very small at this age, the same holds true for her stomach. Again, this is just my 2 cents worth... I'm no expert. Good luck! And be sure to keep us updated!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I really hope everything works out for you!! Its all worth it in a year or soooo LOL! You wont even remember the crate whining!! LOL!! Just ask anyone on her. Weve all been through the dreaded crate training!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Establishing structure with food, water when puppies are young are so important as mentioned previously.

Keep in mind that this really has nothing to do with the crate. The puppy has to get used to an unfamiler place and it takes a few sleepless nights and no giving in. Once you give in, it will get worse.

Before the crate came into our house, we put Lucky in the kitchen with a gate, nice bed, food, water and toys...but he cried and cried. For more then a week. When I got the crate much later, he adapted with very little fuss and no sleepless nights.

If I get another puppy I might try putting the crate by my bed....but frankly I'm not sure how much sleep I would get then.

Hang in there...it will get easier.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Not that it matters, but do you only have one dog? I got lucky with Kerosene, my 8 week old puppy, because we also have a 1 year old GR. We put their crates together and she never really cried after that.... Maybe you should get another? LOL


----------



## Drizaya (Jan 27, 2008)

allright everyone.....we moved her crate downstairs...

it's now in the living room...where many nights are spent watching dvds and rock band.....LOL.

i will post first thing tomorrow....

WISH US LUCK!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Try to keep her near you while you're home. Even in her crate when it's time to rest. Put the crate in the bedroom at night near you, and in the family area when you're there. (Two crates...)

A fan (small one....desk size) blowing at the crate helps a lot. Often they're hot.

She's a baby. She'll need to go potty every 2- 4 hrs, so it's better to have her nearby so you can take her out when she needs to go.

Three meals a day for a pup that small. Back off to two meals at about 5-6 months and stay there forever.

Remember, she's used to being around her family. You're her family now.


----------



## Drizaya (Jan 27, 2008)

Allright guys, all i have to say is...

GOD BLESS THIS WEBSITE!!!!

i froze a kong with a smear of peanut butter, and crated her at about 11pm. she enjoyed the kong for about 10 minutes, then the barking began. i didn't make any eye contact with her, but gave a firm NO! the whining stopped. she tried to start up again...another firm "NO!" and she stopped for FOUR HOURS!

at that point, she woke up at about 2am, we went out to potty,(tons of praise, i might add) back to sleep for another 2 hours, then potty again, another 2 hours...and here we are, up with daddy at 6 am...already pooped and peed!!!

last night was the first time in four days that my husband actually had REM sleep!

we have our breakfast in our crate right now....she still is a little shy of it...doesn't like to stay in there for too long if she doesn't have to...but it's definitely a start.

Thanks to all for the GREAT advice...if it wasn't for this forum, i'd be so incredibly lost in the dark with a brand new puppy!

this will be our first day leaving her completely alone in her crate....only for 3 hours, though...so i'm hoping that will go well.

keep you updated!!!!

Dreya and Clem...-finally sleeping well!!!!!! <3


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

YAY!!! Clementine, great job!! And good job mom!! Make sure you post some pics, now that you owe us


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

ALRIGHT!! Cheers to sleeping for a few hours in a row  Sounds like it's working. That's exactly what I'm doing with Theo (9wks on Tues.) He gets 3 meals a day, same time, in crate with door open. Yesterday he went into his crate and took a nap all by himself!! Last night he slept from 10ish until 5ish with NO wake ups!! I was up at 3 wondering why! Then today he went into our pug's crate for a nap. 
He also cried in the crate at first, but now he's use to it. Good luck!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you all were able to get some sleep last night!! And just think, it's only going to get better as she grows up a little and is able to sleep through the night! 

She'll adjust to eating in the crate, but if she's used to free feeding, she may be unsure of what you want from her. Set time limits on the food (usually about 10 minutes will do it)... pick up what she hasn't eaten at that point, and eventually she'll realize that she needs to eat right away and not just pick at it. Dont' worry, she won't let herself starve! 

Here's hoping last night is a sign of good things to come! And I second what Jami said... you owe us pictures!!


----------



## Drizaya (Jan 27, 2008)

Allright guys...after a bit of playing...and pooping...lol...a couple of pics


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Awww.... what a cutie!! Thanks for the pics... debt paid! lol! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

ELLE started of at 8 weeks old in a crate and is now reaping the benfits, her door is open all day and she now treats it as her chill out area. She will often diappear only to be found fast asleep in her crate. Early days we had a cry but let her know we were there and she then settled. 
steve


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry one other thing that worked for us was leave the radio on.
Steve


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well between Clementine's "behavioral problems" and those photos of the pathetic looking pup I think you should get rid of her and start all over. If you agree I could be on a flight to Colorado tonight to take her off your hands.
She is beautiful and I am glad things are already looking up.


----------



## Drizaya (Jan 27, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well between Clementine's "behavioral problems" and those photos of the pathetic looking pup I think you should get rid of her and start all over. If you agree I could be on a flight to Colorado tonight to take her off your hands.
> She is beautiful and I am glad things are already looking up.


LOL! i don't think so, mister! she is too precious...and i know once all of this blows over, it's gunna seem like a bad dream...

her daddy was a Obedience champion...so hopefully that's somewhere in her....*fingers crossed*:


----------

